# Bonjour!! un pti coucou de FRANCE!



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Bonjour Fanny! Comment ce va? Je ma pelle Stephanie! LOL, ok so thats the extent of my french aside from a few dirty things I learned to say (hehe). I live in Ontario and lease 1 horse! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ARKO-III (Sep 29, 2008)

oui sa va et toi?lol

ok thank you Stephanie


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

hi i only know a couple sentences of spanish lol, -points to avatar- but i was gonna take french in school but for some reason they randomly switched me to spanish. :roll: 

welcome!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bienvenu sur notre site. Je vien de la France aussi. Sa fait a peu pres 10 ans que j'ai demenager de la France au Canada. En faite je reviens juste d'un voyage an France. J'etait a Limoge.

SI tu as des questions je suis plus que contente de t'aider. Envois moi un message privee.

A plus!


----------



## ARKO-III (Sep 29, 2008)

4EverPainted said:


> hi i only know a couple sentences of spanish lol, -points to avatar- but i was gonna take french in school but for some reason they randomly switched me to spanish. :roll:
> 
> welcome!


oh damage!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I've always wanted to learn French, and go to Paris. 

WELCOME!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i took 2 years of french and just dropped out of my 3rd year because it was too hard. :roll:

welcome!


----------

